
COBOL ON COGS - troystribling
http://www.coboloncogs.org/INDEX.HTM
======
mynameishere
Laugh all you want. I remember when the terminal connections to mainframes and
vaxen were being replaced by websites in the mid-to-late 90s. It was
astonishing just how much _worse_ websites could be.

~~~
gaius
Yeah, those old developers would _think_ about what their users were doing -
for example, moving between fields would happen in a sensible order, NOT just
in the order the HTML was laid out in. Those old apps might look clunky to
modern eyes but really, they were _polished_ to a degree that rarely happens
these days.

------
mhartl
...for those who missed it last April 1.

------
swilliams
I do love how INDEX.HTM is all caps.

------
edw519
lol - well done!

I've often teased my "green screen" clients that I could rewrite all their
software to run in a browser. (It's not really that much of a stretch.)

What would really be impressive on OP's webpage would be F keys and Esc that
worked as advertised in the text. It's really not that hard to coopt them from
the browser.

~~~
henning
There are very strong parallels between a web app without Ajax/Comet and a
3270 terminal application.

~~~
gaius
Do you remember when Netscape Navigator used to include a 3270 emulator?

~~~
henning
Sorry, I'm too young for that.

~~~
gaius
Heh :-)

Well, it did; the similarities between the web sans AJAX (which we just called
"the web" back then!) and 3270 were noticed by the early Netscape developers
too.

------
Locutus
Check out the screen burn-in! LOL!

------
khafra
...and here I'd just been wishing for Prolog on a Pogo Stick, and Malbolge on
a Minefield.

